# My Mice



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought I would introduce my mice. 

My two girls, sisters. 
Nyx is a slightly longhaired satin pew and Neferet is a slightly longhaired chocolate. (Hope I have these colours right?) Aged 12 weeks now.
So hard to get a good photo of a satin white!

























My boy Kalona, broken marked black aged 6 weeks old today. Bred by MagicalMarniesMousery. 
He has a little half line on his back and a few white hairs on his head but a big white patch on his belly. Such a friendly boy.
I am told he carries Siamese, Himilayan, Fox, Chocolate and tan.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cuties.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!!


----------

